

How I Became A 21-Year-Old Business Executive - paul_cryer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jennagoudreau/2012/05/09/how-i-became-a-21-year-old-business-executive/

======
paul_cryer
She seems to be very disciplined. I am seeing/finding out that , in the
startup world as well, discipline to deliver consistently is much more
important than any other form of talent. Given the opportunity, everything
else can be learnt.

